# So, one of my PCs joined the Ragasia Army



## DonTadow (Jun 19, 2007)

Instead of making the entire campaign the burning sky, I decided to establish my pcs a bit in gatepass first.  I set up organizations and factions so that when the invasion happens, the pcs have a purpose.  

I don't think things went as planned.  To even things out and give the pcs some background on the Ragasia, I included them as a faction.  One of the PCs, a dumb half-orc with an intelligence of 4, signed on to become a bounty hunter for them.  He captures rogue mages and delivers them to ragasia patrols under the guise of their fugitives.  

This brought up a whole bunch of questions. 

What should the bounty on mages be? 
Does working for them automatically make you evil? 
What other intangibles are there?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 19, 2007)

That sounds like fun!  If you alter each adventure bit, you could run an entire "alternate campaign" from the Ragesian POV.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jun 19, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> This brought up a whole bunch of questions.
> 
> What should the bounty on mages be?
> Does working for them automatically make you evil?
> What other intangibles are there?




In the first Module, IRRC, the bounty was 100gp per head {alive}
Working for them does not make you [Evil], altho how you go about captureing the Mages might.
Intangibles? Lots. Depending on the rest of the group you may want to talk to the player about having a crisis moment where he realized the depravity of the Ragesians and decides to switch over and protect Mages...possibly starting with some connection to Torrent.

 IMC I have an ex-Ragesian Soldier ...and an Elan whose family was butchered by the same company the Soldier was in.... 

Sounds like a very interesting time.. especially at the farmhouse in module #2!


----------

